# Different oothecae sizes



## yen_saw (Jul 20, 2007)

Collecting Gambian spotted-eye flower mantis oothecae becomes my son's daily routine nowadays as females continue making oothecae like crazy. Yestedray, my son showed me one large oothcae and a very small one. Amazing to see the differences and wanna share the pic.







Middle one is average size.


----------



## Asa (Jul 20, 2007)

Wow, lots of variety!!


----------



## Ian (Jul 20, 2007)

Yes, big size difference there Yen. I have had the same with my current batch of Sphodromantis, will get a pic up soon.


----------



## joossa (Jul 21, 2007)

VERY similar to my I. oratoria's ooths in shape and size. Mine also disply the size difference as well.


----------



## Ben.M (Jul 22, 2007)

My female normaly lays an ooth bigger than the middle pic but smaller than the 1st pic  

If that makes sense :roll:


----------

